# I need help. again and again and again.....



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys. 
Another problem today. When I accelerate on first everything is OK. When I continue to accelerate on second, third etc... all shit cuts loose. The revs start to hesitate and I start to run shit lean. I have 380cc injectors. Until 2 days ago, It was running great. I flamed an FTO and beat the crap out of a civic.
I checked the iontercooler piping and BOV no leaks anywhere!!!WTF!!! I really don't know what to do. I am running into problem after problem and my damn car just won't settle down. (Son of a bitch!) I am very pissed and I am starting to freak out.

HELP PLEASE!!


Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi Guys.
> Another problem today. When I accelerate on first everything is OK. When I continue to accelerate on second, third etc... all shit cuts loose. The revs start to hesitate and I start to run shit lean. I have 380cc injectors. Until 2 days ago, It was running great. I flamed an FTO and beat the crap out of a civic.
> I checked the iontercooler piping and BOV no leaks anywhere!!!WTF!!! I really don't know what to do. I am running into problem after problem and my damn car just won't settle down. (Son of a bitch!) I am very pissed and I am starting to freak out.
> 
> ...


Stop freaking out and learn how to trouble shoot your problems. How do you know your running lean? Do you have a wideband AF gauge? Also do you have your BOV recirculated?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> Stop freaking out and learn how to trouble shoot your problems. How do you know your running lean? Do you have a wideband AF gauge? Also do you have your BOV recirculated?



Yes Wes. I have an A/F meter. As for the BOV, it is connected correctly.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Yes Wes. I have an A/F meter. As for the BOV, it is connected correctly.


Is it a WIDEBAND AF meter? Or is it just the narrowband lean,stoich,rich meter?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

It's a meter that shows me digital numbers.
To be exact, it's the apexi turbo timer that shows me this. It goes up to 20.0 and stays there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> It's a meter that shows me digital numbers.
> To be exact, it's the apexi turbo timer that shows me this. It goes up to 20.0 and stays there.


I didn't know it read AF ratio, are you sure it is not reading vacuum? Also where is it taking this information from, the factory O2 sensor?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Yep. It's taking the reading from the factory O2 sensor.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Yep. It's taking the reading from the factory O2 sensor.


As I stated before you should ONLY pay attention to a real wideband sensor. If it is NOT using a wideband sensor it is not giving you an accurate AF ratio reading. This means the number you are watching is NOT accurate. it is probably sampling the same thing that the factory ECU monitors, which is AF ratio under part throttle and means nothing under boost conditions. 

Have you checked the fuel pressure, if so what is it at with and without vacuum? Have you pressure tested the system to check for boost/vacuum leaks?


----------

